# boring p's



## TMDKENNELS (Jul 6, 2008)

Im really getting bored with my p's. theyre over a year old, big as my hand, and still skittish as hell.
theyre two punks. they wont even eat in front of me.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^Fairly common problem. If you search for something on the lines of "skittish ps" or "shy ps" you will find loads on the subject. Everyone seems to have different opinions on what should be done to fix it like peat moss, dithers, dimming the lights, black water extract, tank in high traffic area, feed less but more often, and a bunch of other things. All of it is hit or miss. You can try and might have some luck with it, but dont get your hopes up. It just comes down to your fish or group of fish.

Sry to be so negative. It just appears that it's an imposible problem to fix with any certainty.

I feel for you bud. My rhom could be a major puss sometimes too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

I got rid of my reds just for that reason. I tried multiple small feedings everytime I walked by the tank so they would associate ppl with food but it wasnt working for me.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i tried reds for a while but i went back to serra's. i dunno why, i just like them more. you have to be patient with both but you've been pretty patient if you've had them a year.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

thats what happened when you have red bellys der all shy n skittish ...you should stay away from reds and get a rhom der baddass


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have mine in a really high traffic area and they are still a little jumpy but they eat in front of any one and they are always moving around, Mine are only around 8 months and are at around 7 inches. Did I read your post right do you only have 2 reds, it may help to get another 1 or 2. GOOD LUCK


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Thats alot of peoples misconception on piranhas. They get them because they think they'll be ferocious and shred everything apart, when in reality most of the time they tend to be skittish and dull at times. Theres several things you can do to try to change up their activity levels, but the best to do thats worked for me is putting my p's in my living room where the most activity is. Most of my P's are pretty active and love them all and I don't have any plans on getting rid of them anytime soon. You jus have to be patient with them.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

high traffic always helps. when i'm not around my elong much for a week or so i can see a difference.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You need a big tank, with a big group, of big pygos then it gets interesting. Small pygos are a snore, all small piranhas in general are imo.


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

my reds were like that before, everytime someone goes near the tank they freak out. didn't really do anything different, didn't think they could change.. but in time(years) they started to relax. and they got used to everything. feeding, people going near the tank etc.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> You need a big tank, with a big group, of big pygos then it gets interesting. Small pygos are a snore, all small piranhas in general are imo.


I second this. I raised two batches of pygos in a 55. First batch of three they were shy as hell until I put them in the 125. AFter I grew out the second batch I added them to the 125 and they are even less skittish. They'll freak if someone makes a loud thud but when its feeding time they go bananas even in front of a group of people. Safety in numbers. My solo rhom I had for 8 months was always behind a plant. If you go pygos need to go with a big of a tank as you can and stock it well. IT seems to me that bigger fish tend to just sit around more than smaller fish no matter what the species. If people want aggressive fish get go with cichlids.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Well everybody talks about their own experience and mine is that I would go with pygos over rhom all the way long, the reason y that from my own point of view, there is much more fun in a shoal that in a tank with just one fish.....

I had a little mixed shoal and certainly the RBP are skittish, so I added a couple of Caribes and they have been working together just fine, Caribes are bolder and when time to feed comes the two Caribes run the whole show, they go mental and encourage the RBP`to act the same way and trigger the feeding frienzy, I don't think a tank with just one fish would give me so much fun but that's me tho.

Cheers.


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

Real good subject, if you want aggression get cichlids period. I had a 9" gold diamond rhom and I traded it for 3 reds and caribe. Best move I made, my rhom was soooooo boring. The bigger the shoal and tank the better, I definitley agree with that. My shoal was shy at first but then I moved the couch in the living room near them and my bigger red will actually chase your finger. The caribe is much more active and aggrresive. If you need some action with your reds add some caribe. There f'n awesome. After having caribe I don't think ill ever own another serra. Give it a try.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I got my 180 gallon in my office with 11 RBD not skittish at all no more


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i have a small 3 inch or so sanchezi in a 40 gallon Long. not much going on here dude. don't go serrasalmus if action is your thing. pygo shoal or 1 serra (((need i say more!)))


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

if ur looking for action get a elong


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

elongs are cool but my friend had one and he was just as boring. nothing against you serra keepers but a shoal is just better all around. i had a rhom, gold spilo, elong and all i can say is 6 fish is better then 1.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the wonderful world of p's, possibly the most boring fish to own


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

yeah i like a shoal too....i would rather have a very active 10" rhom but a witg shoal ur way more likely to have more action and movement.....if i woulda been able to get a bigger tank i would still have my pygo shoal


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of p's, possibly the most boring fish to own


 You change fish like every 3rd week. You also had a group of baby pygos which everyone knows are boring when they are small, if you had patience and let your baby shoal of piraya/reds reach adulthood, that 150 gallon of your would have been amazing. Look at TWTR's 120 gallon, his pygos are huge thats what Im trying to get too if you had pygos that big Im sure they would keep you interested for years. All baby pygo owners, I swear if you guys wait until your group gets big like around the 9" inch mark atleast you will not be disappointed!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of p's, possibly the most boring fish to own


You change fish like every 3rd week. You also had a group of baby pygos which everyone knows are boring when they are small, if you had patience and let your baby shoal of piraya/reds reach adulthood, that 150 gallon of your would have been amazing. Look at TWTR's 120 gallon, his pygos are huge thats what Im trying to get too if you had pygos that big Im sure they would keep you interested for years. All baby pygo owners, I swear if you guys wait until your group gets big like around the 9" inch mark atleast you will not be disappointed!
[/quote]

If they're so good and interesting then why the f*ck dont you own any.

I actually enjoyed my group of pygos and even went on to buy a large 12in Piraya.
But yes I got bored of them sitting in one spot ready to jump anytime I went near the tank. So I've owned both large and small and neither of them compare to arrows and cichlids for many reasons.

The only p I truly miss is my mac and it's perhaps the only type of p that I will ever own again if I decide to do a shoal in my 220gal.

Again I ask why the f*ck dont you own any? Will daddy not give you the money for a tank?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of p's, possibly the most boring fish to own


You change fish like every 3rd week. You also had a group of baby pygos which everyone knows are boring when they are small, if you had patience and let your baby shoal of piraya/reds reach adulthood, that 150 gallon of your would have been amazing. Look at TWTR's 120 gallon, his pygos are huge thats what Im trying to get too if you had pygos that big Im sure they would keep you interested for years. All baby pygo owners, I swear if you guys wait until your group gets big like around the 9" inch mark atleast you will not be disappointed!
[/quote]

If they're so good and interesting then why the f*ck dont you own any.

I actually enjoyed my group of pygos and even went on to buy a large 12in Piraya.
But yes I got bored of them sitting in one spot ready to jump anytime I went near the tank. So I've owned both large and small and neither of them compare to arrows and cichlids for many reasons.

The only p I truly miss is my mac and it's perhaps the only type of p that I will ever own again if I decide to do a shoal in my 220gal.

Again I ask why the f*ck dont you own any? Will daddy not give you the money for a tank?
[/quote]

I have two reasons :

One I'm waiting for the right used tank/setup.

Two, I am only 19 and make only 2 grand a month at work and my dad takes one grand every month sine he is layed off from the Chysler plant, so I am left with 1000 plus I pay for my own gas, food, clothes, and I have to set aside some $$$ for school in September etc so I got to save and not just blow it on a shitty noob set-up I well sell 3 months later. Soon though Feefa.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of p's, possibly the most boring fish to own


You change fish like every 3rd week. You also had a group of baby pygos which everyone knows are boring when they are small, if you had patience and let your baby shoal of piraya/reds reach adulthood, that 150 gallon of your would have been amazing. Look at TWTR's 120 gallon, his pygos are huge thats what Im trying to get too if you had pygos that big Im sure they would keep you interested for years. All baby pygo owners, I swear if you guys wait until your group gets big like around the 9" inch mark atleast you will not be disappointed!
[/quote]

If they're so good and interesting then why the f*ck dont you own any.

I actually enjoyed my group of pygos and even went on to buy a large 12in Piraya.
But yes I got bored of them sitting in one spot ready to jump anytime I went near the tank. So I've owned both large and small and neither of them compare to arrows and cichlids for many reasons.

The only p I truly miss is my mac and it's perhaps the only type of p that I will ever own again if I decide to do a shoal in my 220gal.

Again I ask why the f*ck dont you own any? Will daddy not give you the money for a tank?
[/quote]

I have two reasons :

One I'm waiting for the right used tank/setup.

Two, I am only 19 and make only 2 grand a month at work and my dad takes one grand every month sine he is layed off from the Chysler plant, so I am left with 1000 plus I pay for my own gas, food, clothes, and I have to set aside some $$$ for school in September etc so I got to save and not just blow it on a shitty noob set-up I well sell 3 months later. Soon though Feefa.
[/quote]

Excuses excuses, everyone else has bills to pay also.
Dont act like a bigman and people wont dig into u like I just did.

Sorry to derail, back on topic


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of p's, possibly the most boring fish to own


You change fish like every 3rd week. You also had a group of baby pygos which everyone knows are boring when they are small, if you had patience and let your baby shoal of piraya/reds reach adulthood, that 150 gallon of your would have been amazing. Look at TWTR's 120 gallon, his pygos are huge thats what Im trying to get too if you had pygos that big Im sure they would keep you interested for years. All baby pygo owners, I swear if you guys wait until your group gets big like around the 9" inch mark atleast you will not be disappointed!
[/quote]

If they're so good and interesting then why the f*ck dont you own any.

I actually enjoyed my group of pygos and even went on to buy a large 12in Piraya.
But yes I got bored of them sitting in one spot ready to jump anytime I went near the tank. So I've owned both large and small and neither of them compare to arrows and cichlids for many reasons.

The only p I truly miss is my mac and it's perhaps the only type of p that I will ever own again if I decide to do a shoal in my 220gal.

Again I ask why the f*ck dont you own any? Will daddy not give you the money for a tank?
[/quote]

I have two reasons :

One I'm waiting for the right used tank/setup.

Two, I am only 19 and make only 2 grand a month at work and my dad takes one grand every month sine he is layed off from the Chysler plant, so I am left with 1000 plus I pay for my own gas, food, clothes, and I have to set aside some $$$ for school in September etc so I got to save and not just blow it on a shitty noob set-up I well sell 3 months later. Soon though Feefa.
[/quote]

Excuses excuses, everyone else has bills to pay also.
Dont act like a bigman and people wont dig into u like I just did.

Sorry to derail, back on topic
[/quote]

Your classic man. Every time someone calls you out on the most insignificant, most minor things, you blow up like your some Learned Piranha Keeping God that no one must question. I have seen it from you many times, like for example when someone simply told you "You should up the filtration on your tank and get some higher turnover" in the most respetful way you blow up and come back to AQHU throwing insults at that member.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of p's, possibly the most boring fish to own


You change fish like every 3rd week. You also had a group of baby pygos which everyone knows are boring when they are small, if you had patience and let your baby shoal of piraya/reds reach adulthood, that 150 gallon of your would have been amazing. Look at TWTR's 120 gallon, his pygos are huge thats what Im trying to get too if you had pygos that big Im sure they would keep you interested for years. All baby pygo owners, I swear if you guys wait until your group gets big like around the 9" inch mark atleast you will not be disappointed!
[/quote]

If they're so good and interesting then why the f*ck dont you own any.

I actually enjoyed my group of pygos and even went on to buy a large 12in Piraya.
But yes I got bored of them sitting in one spot ready to jump anytime I went near the tank. So I've owned both large and small and neither of them compare to arrows and cichlids for many reasons.

The only p I truly miss is my mac and it's perhaps the only type of p that I will ever own again if I decide to do a shoal in my 220gal.

Again I ask why the f*ck dont you own any? Will daddy not give you the money for a tank?
[/quote]

I have two reasons :

One I'm waiting for the right used tank/setup.

Two, I am only 19 and make only 2 grand a month at work and my dad takes one grand every month sine he is layed off from the Chysler plant, so I am left with 1000 plus I pay for my own gas, food, clothes, and I have to set aside some $$$ for school in September etc so I got to save and not just blow it on a shitty noob set-up I well sell 3 months later. Soon though Feefa.
[/quote]

Excuses excuses, everyone else has bills to pay also.
Dont act like a bigman and people wont dig into u like I just did.

Sorry to derail, back on topic
[/quote]

Your classic man. Every time someone calls you out on the most insignificant, most minor things, you blow up like your some Learned Piranha Keeping God that no one must question. I have seen it from you many times, like for example when someone simply told you "You should up the filtration on your tank and get some higher turnover" in the most respetful way you blow up and come back to AQHU throwing insults at that member.
[/quote]

I could sit here and and argue your lil attemps at putting me down but I am bigger that that and you.
I'd rather not waste my time with a lil ethug that likes getting rises out of people.

You talk the talk but I seriously doubt that you could walk the walk.

For the record though I did take that members advice and went out and picked up an fx5 as he recomended, so settle down there thug life because you never stop learning in this hobby


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ That was uncalled for because I am in a wheelchair.

BACK ON TOPIC


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Sometimes P's get boring IMO, but I NEVER lost an interest or love for them...I've kept P's for over the last 10 years like I've said before and I had my stints when I was temp. out of the hobby for certain reasons, but found myself back in it a year or so later. I agree with speakyourmind on adult pygos. They look amazing and are full of attitude and personality when full grown. At least mine were and thats why I always have had a great interest in P's.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

How much/often do you feed them? At that size once a week will be fine. Less food=bolder fish and more aggression. If they don't immediatly run at food and chomp it down they're not hungry.


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

totally agree with speak your mind!!


----------

